# Today i redeemed myself, big thanx are in order, my story of how today went!



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope this doesnt sound too much 'me, me, me, me' etc etc, because it's not intended this way at all, it's just that i had the most weird day today, one of the biggest lows and one of the biggest high's, infact im almost in disbelief lol. I won the inter over 90's class at the birmingham show, i didnt win an oscar lol or a british or international title (and im fully aware of that lol) so it's not trying to big me up at all or be pompous or anything like that, it's just because i am shocked at how the day started, developed and ended, shocked in a good way lol. Also some thanx are in order as well.

I woke up this morning very full, not totally full but still very full. I did my last layer of tan but thought that it would covger over areas ofg blotchiness which were a slight reaction to the previous tan from the leamington show that id tried to exfoliate for ages but just ended up going a funny colour! I was stressed about the tan and maybe that i wasnt quite as hard as my condition at leamington!

Throughout the day my condition got a bit worse and i was panicking (gaz calmed me down lol), but moreso panicking about my tan which started to look extremely blotchy and even went red in areas!

Frantically worrying and scrambling about, literally thinking like i didnt even wanna do this show because i thought my tan was such a mess and that i hadnt brought the best of myself to the stage either, esspec as my confidence was v low after only coming third in leamington i felt like quitting, but i knew there was no bloody way that i would ever do that, rather go up and look my worst than quit.

But then there was a u-turn lol. Went upstairs and found the cnp stand and spoke to jim bolton (sp), jim was v kind, he saw me at leamington and said to me he thought i had a great physique and was unlucky at leamington and wanted to help me with the tan, he gave me some dream tan and put it on! This is someone who was in charge of backstage opperations and also had his own booth at the show had the the time and patience to help me, for which i am extremely grateful!

After the tan came on it smoothed out the blotches, i then went up and pumped up (using the mixture gaz had prepared lol and also a little tip from someone hehe), i knew how my body reacts to getting pumped up, i know how i react to training and what i look like with a pump...so i went backstage before everyone in my class and was delighted to find a load of benches, chinning bar, dbells etc, and thought 'hmmm, my luck might be in now lol'!

I started pumping up, slowly, taking my time, and i just did 3 sets of 15 reps chins because i knew if my back was slightly pumped and hard that i could win all the rear poses, so i pumped it up slightly, relaxed and stayed cool for about 3 minutes between each pump super set...did 5 in total (whilst everyone else was doing loads of chins, posing etc) and just took my time and backstage i could see my vascularity starting to come out and skin starting to tighten, looking at everyone else i was really pleased, i could feel my back slightly pumped as well and this was the first time when i suddenly realised 'hold on a sec, forget how my head was before, lets just get pumped up and go out and enjoy myself'...so i did. Then took 1st  It literally went from a super low, where i wanted to just pack it in lol and not go on stage, to being on stage feeling big and just trying to hit as many arms and twisting poses to really show off my strongpoints, i was enjoying myself...and ENJOYMENT is was this sport (any sport) is about!

I owe a big thankyou to so many people for making this one of the best days of my life!

Infact it was literally gonna be one of the worst days if it had not turned around about 2 hrs pre contest lol.

1. Paul scarb, thanx so much for the advice and prep, i know you couldnt be there today but we'll get together at notts and with you there i will be the bestg i can be and hopefully do damage in my class at the brits! Thankyou for keeping my head straight and being on phone, i am v grateful 

2. Gaz (pob), you helped me so much at leamington and today mate, honestly am so grateful for your help as paul couldnt be there, gave you some of the cnp vouchers because without your help i couldnt have done it today, esspec for keeping me cool and telling me to get that shot of whiskey down me. You saw what a state i had become with the fuk up with tan and also losing condition later on and panicking but you kept me cool, thankyou so much...i will be there to help you for your future shows and we have to do a photoshoot at the famous hercules gym v v soon!!

3. Scott horton (owner of hercules gym), thanx so much scott for the advice (scott is a ukbff judge and fantastic promoter, for anyone that reads this and is new to bodybuilding and doesnt know who scott is, lol im sure not many people, he is running the mr hercules 1 week after the british title and it will be the best british title qualifier of the year because he really knows how to put on a show!), scott i took your expert advice and am extremely grateful. Infact i feel like i have made so many friends from hercules gym that i would love to train there and represent your gym in the future, it has such a good spirit and close community which is what bodybuilding is all about, it really shows how much you and carl care for the sport, what you put into it and how well you can develop the future of bodybuilding in the uk. Thanks so much 

4. Jim bolton from future physiques, thanks for running the backstage area so efficiently and also helping me with my tan, i was in such a state with a failed and blotchy tanning product and you very kindly used dream tan to buff up the tan and take away a lot of the terrible blotchiness. Was very kind of you to go to that much hassle of helping me like that and really sorted out my head as you could tell i was an emotional wreck when i saw what reaction my skin had to the tanning product i used previously. Thanks so much for your help today 

5. Id like to thank james llewlyn for looking at me which was v kind as he was also prepping 2 other guys at the show and went off his schedule to take a look at me, thankyou james and a pleasure to meet a bodybuilder of your calibre

6. Warren dyson for promoting a great show and was v happy to be a part of it.

I met so many great guys today, pete lawson (qualified for the british) looked his best so far! Paul booth (ninepack) looked shredded and won his class, best hes ever looked by far! Judah jackson, top bloke, super friendly and of course a wicked physique, will be a pleasure to compete against him at the finals (if we end up in the same category in the end). Peahead from the board and his girlfriend, lovely people and was great to chat and share some chocolate after lol! Earl daniels (i think thats his last name) thanx for lending me the whisky backstage mate hehe. Great to meet stuart core and also pat williams who took the overall, pat was telling me he wanted to do the inters so he could try redeem himself for not winning the british inter over 80's in 07...pat was unaware that he couldnt enter because he already had been to the british before as an inter but then realised obviously that this was ukbff rules so he did the super heavies instead and was telling me backstage that he was a bit worried as he felt he looked his best but didnt know if he was ready to be up against guys like stuart core...

Little did pat know lol, HE WAS READY! Pat was a real friendly guy and he ended up winning the super heavies and winning the overall midlands title, he looked incredible! I said to pat 'and you wanted to compete against me in the inter??? Lol, you just won the super heavies and the overall! You have now proven you are one of the best super heavies in the country'...i dont think it had sunk in when he was backstage, then he went out and took the overall, he has most certainly proven his worth and displayed a fantastic physique with excellent development and excellent condition, congratulations pat

All in all, whilst this is only an intermediate title for me, after the leamington show where i was sure i wouldve got through but was almost a bit c*cky and took it for granted that id get through to the british...i knew i had to perform today. Well i puyt the hard work in but then it all seemed to deteriorate half way through the day yet i managed (with the help of others) to pull it back. It's only an intermediate title but it was such a shock to me and i am so grateful to so many people that i thought id right about it.

Again, this is not me trying to big myself up because i have a long way to go in bodybuilding, just thanx to those that i am grateful to for their help 

...Lastly i will say that no matter how far i have to go, my confidence is renewed now (not that i was gonna quit anyway)...but i remind people that read this... I will do whatever it takes, how ever far i have to go and stick with this sport because i firmly believe that i can go onto fullfill my potential and reach my dreams, i will never give up! That is A PROMISE!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good read mate, congrats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

WRT said:


> Good read mate


x2, and well done on your progress and achievements, so far


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Great read! You sound like a really genuine bloke and I would like to wish you a big congratulations on your achievment today and do hope you have the chance to fullfill tour future dreams.

Best of luck for the future mate!!

Pete


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing else to say other than a massive congratulations.

You've worked hard and reaped the rewards, very pleased for you.

You have every right to be cocky my friend (not that it came across that way), you won, and that is a winners right 

Now, onwards and upwards further more, blow them all away Adam!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done mate, big improvement from Leamington!! Now the real hard work begins.... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Go Adam :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

British now, then you can EAT!  :thumb:

Go get 'em! :rockon:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantom said:


> Well done mate, big improvement from Leamington!! Now the real hard work begins.... :thumb:


Thanx si, mate i didnt get a chance to tell you as we didnt bump into each other...but you looked wicked up there mate!

Massive improvements this year! Sick condition. Striated glutes and your lower back was excellent, great overall presentation...definately on track to do well at the british mate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well done Adam mate...I'm genuinely pleased for you as I know how much it means to you dude.....

Good work Paul on the prepping also.....

Nice to see you go out your way to thank those who helped you out Adam mate, and well done again...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Well done Adam mate...I'm genuinely pleased for you as I know how much it means to you dude.....
> 
> Good work Paul on the prepping also.....
> 
> Nice to see you go out your way to thank those who helped you out Adam mate, and well done again...


Thanx mate. I have to mate! This year has been terrible for me, this year and last. Let down so many times, double crossed etc, always trying to be a decent person yet always let down...so for these guys to help me in the way they did (and they really helped me out today), it was v nice because it's the type of help im not used to, really made a difference and i actually cant tell how weird the feeling changed literally as soon as i sat down in the bar upstairs with gaz and had 1 shot of whisky, all of a sudden the day changed from terrible to brilliant lol...a sequence of events that i thought wouldnt have been possible haha, but it did!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Thanx mate. I have to mate! This year has been terrible for me, this year and last. Let down so many times, double crossed etc, always trying to be a decent person yet always let down...so for these guys to help me in the way they did (and they really helped me out today), it was v nice because it's the type of help im not used to, really made a difference and i actually cant tell how weird the feeling changed literally as soon as i sat down in the bar upstairs with gaz and had 1 shot of whisky, all of a sudden the day changed from terrible to brilliant lol...a sequence of events that i thought wouldnt have been possible haha, but it did!


Takes one second to change your life forever 

Good memories for you today mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Mate fantastic read, so sooo plzed for u, v well deserved, see u in a cuple weeks and we can both kick sum serious ass at the brits


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Takes one second to change your life forever
> 
> Good memories for you today mate.... :thumbup1:


Thanx zara, definately...was so quick how it turned around!

Just because i kept my cool for one moment haha.


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome bro.. so happy for you mate... ALOT of respect... ENJOY it mate... you deserved it.. truly have 

Good luck at finals brother


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey BBB, very well done and tremendous read. I know I'm not your favorite person but I've always thought you've had a fabulous physique and a hungry determined attitude for the game. You've not rushed on stage but taken your time until you knew you had a physique worthy of winning and you would have possibly been THE last person I would ever expect to quit so I can appreciate how stressed you must have felt! The thing I love about this sport is the help and advice that many people give out even though they could be up against you or have been helping others who you may be judged against, and it's all done for the competitor themselves and not their own credit. You, I know are also one of those guys and will continue to be so and for that I applaud your character and attitude. I believe you are one who will live your dream and sincerely hope you do so and enjoy the ride getting there. Keep it up and all the best for the finals.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Im made up for you Adam I really am, I always judge a man by how he comes back after a knock back you my friend have shown grit and determination and derserve to be confident going in the finals. See you there bud be great to finally meet you... :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nice read mate - always great when things take a sudden turn for the better.  Reps.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

well done mate - really pleased for you.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done mate.

Looked bigger and sharper. Like I said, my mate said you looked like a mini Levrone. Never laughed so much in my life when he came out with that.

You deserved the win and all the praise that comes with it.

Enjoy mate. Well done.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well doen m8 you showed great strengh of character to keep going , and it was well worth it,

onward to the final buddy


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Well done mate. Looked in great shape up there!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice work.

Knock backs always make you come back more determined.

:thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Big congratulations and best of luck at the finals!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done hun, and have to say couldnt have gone to a better bloke, great guy!!x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good job!!!!

pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As i mentioned on the phone last night (as you went into KFC) you deserve the win you have been through a sh1t load and still did not give up.......a true warrior....

I am very proud to be prepping you mate 2 more weeks(to get that bit of fat off  ) and we will be ready to rumble.....rest today big guy and i will speak to you later....

Simon Fan i have heard very good things about you buddy well done on being the best you have been mate...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done Brit


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff mate chuffed for you and well deserved. shows hard work pays off 

Bet that kfc went down a treat


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

yea yea has i said at the show, you smashed it,alla winnin with the 21 inch gun homie lol, you looked great. Now its all about in 12 days time,just come in ripped and full and i am sure you will smash it,cus you can. your Midlands inters over 90s champion so have wot it takes. Yeah it would be cool to be on the same stage has you,but gonna have to wait to see if im in the unders or over 90's. keep on target and all the hard work will pay off at the end mate. any how see you in 12 days. :thumb: WELL DONE CHAMP.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

nice one ..well done


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

well done bro, the line up is now complete for the battle royale:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant, well done


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mahoooosive congrats to you Adz - 1. for being able to put up with Scarborough prepping you  and 2. for coming back with a bang! Can't wait to check out the pics and I really wish you all the best at the finals - hope that KFC tasted awesome!


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

Well done Adam, great read.

Those delts were sick! If I hadn't had my glasses on I could've sworn Levrone was making a comeback!

All the best for the nationals


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats, Adam, and all credit for writing so cogently and remembering your helpers - it's inspiring stuff!

Two of us from the Hercules only failed to turn up because I got baad food poisoning the day before, but we'll be there at the Brits to cheer you on and of course at the Hercules!

Paddy


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx to everyone who has commented, pete, clarkey, julian etc...will all see you at nottingham guys 

Thanx dawn (kitty), i dont know why you think i would not like your input or that you're prob not my favorite person...i always thought you were a v good moderator on another board and also a v good determined competitor in your federation...so get that out of your head  I think you are cool! Thanx v much for your comments, if you see me at the finals please come up and say hello



Judah said:


> yea yea has i said at the show, you smashed it,alla winnin with the 21 inch gun homie lol, you looked great. Now its all about in 12 days time,just come in ripped and full and i am sure you will smash it,cus you can. your Midlands inters over 90s champion so have wot it takes. Yeah it would be cool to be on the same stage has you,but gonna have to wait to see if im in the unders or over 90's. keep on target and all the hard work will pay off at the end mate. any how see you in 12 days. :thumb: WELL DONE CHAMP.


Judah, remember what i said to you mate...PHIL HEATH style Whatever class you are in and whether we will be against each other or not makes no difference mate...if we end up in each others class in nottingham then i will be very proud to go up against you because i believe you have a great physique and fantastic potential. You have that type of physique that reminds me of phil heath's and that is the look you need to concentrate on trying to achieve in the next 3 years...smashing the under 100's (heavyweight class) after this years inters. Phil was only 215 lbs when he won the npc nationals, your physique is not about size or weight as you have those muscle bellies and that is something which is rare.

I am really pleased your mate said i looked like a mini levrone on stage pete haha, kev is my fav bodybuilder of all time. Infact so many others have said that my physique and when im on stage reminds them of kevin levrone and i really want to try and push forward to make the best of what i can in this sport.

Hehe, so maybe a mini levrone and a mini heath battling it out in the inter over 90's at the british title :lol: Either way judah you are a v nice guy and im pleased to have you as a friend, will be great to be on stage with you at nottingham (if we end up in the same class)...and afterwards IT'S TIME FOR LOTS OF FOOD!!!:laugh:

Thanx everyone for your kind comments, my goal for nottingham (and paul knows this) is to combine slightly better versions of the two physiques i presented this year...slightly tighter overall than at leamington combined with slightly fuller than at birmingham. I believe that* IF *(big word 'if') paul and myself can get my body to achieve this, then i know how i will look and that i will be at my absolute peak, i believe i can carry in to the finals some really well condition britbb solid mass and shape (from my massive off season muscle mass, which i could feel yesterday with the fullness, lol it felt great haha) then i will have learned how to bring my body to it's peak for a show! *IF *i can manage to do this (see what paul and others say) then i think (infact i know) that i will be very hard to beat 

Take care, train hard (pmsl, im gonna be for the next 2 weeks) :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great stuff well done or getting what you wanted. Great achevement


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great stuff Adam

Looking forward to catching up with you soon


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Well done Adam....I had a long talk with Paul S last night after he told me the great news on your victory....well deserved, may I say.....Paul has total belief in you and what you are capable of !! Sooo.....

Go on to the Brits and give it your all....

See you there.

*BIG H*


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done mate and great to meet you for the first time. You are humble yet focused, just the way a bodybuilder should be and how he should conduct himself.

I wish you every success in 2 weeks time.

J


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done Adam...good to meet you,i gave you a shout and told you i had faith in you mate.....thanks for the toblerone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats Adam:thumbup1: Well happy for you mate


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Well done mate - genuinely pleased you suceeded and attained the recognition you worked so hard for, especially, as you say, the last couple of years haven't been too great.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

> Thanx dawn (kitty), i dont know why you think i would not like your input or that you're prob not my favorite person...i always thought you were a v good moderator on another board and also a v good determined competitor in your federation...so get that out of your head I think you are cool! Thanx v much for your comments, if you see me at the finals please come up and say hello


Fair do's  I obviously had you wrong then 

Hoping to get to the finals to support Paul Booth but not sure which day but will defo come over if I do go. Still prepping for a show myself under Pauls guidance. Good luck and keep the hard work up.


----------

